# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua ben khí nén của đầu cắt ATC BT 40

## Tuancoi

Tình hình cần 1 quả khí nén đạp thay dao cho đầu trục chính bt40, bác nào có alo mình theo só bên dưới nhé

----------

mr.fun

----------


## Tuancoi

Ôi có cái ben đạp dao ko mà sao nó khó zậy ta

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Ôi có cái ben đạp dao ko mà sao nó khó zậy ta


bác tính toán lực rồi mua luôn mới cho nhanh

----------

mr.fun, Tuancoi

----------


## Ga con

Không thấy yêu cầu ra sao, kích thước lực đạp, dầu hay khí...nên hỏi cũng khó ai trả lời.
Ben khí nén 3 tầng, nặng 25kg, lực đạp hơn 2000kỳ, đang chế cái máy chấn mà được giá tháo bán luôn.


Giá hơn 2 củ khoai.

Thanks

----------


## Tuancoi

> Không thấy yêu cầu ra sao, kích thước lực đạp, dầu hay khí...nên hỏi cũng khó ai trả lời.
> Ben khí nén 3 tầng, nặng 25kg, lực đạp hơn 2000kỳ, đang chế cái máy chấn mà được giá tháo bán luôn.
> 
> 
> Giá hơn 2 củ khoai.
> 
> Thanks


Em hơi chủ quan chút, cứ nghỉ loại sài cho đầu cắt bt 40 thì cũng thông dụng,  đường kính án chừng 150-200 , lực đạp trực tiếp tầm 1 tấn... Con của bác đường kính chắc phải đc 200 mm tính sơ sơ nếu sài 7kg lưc thì 2 tấn 1 tầng, 3 tầng thì..... nó đạp 1 phát tuột cả ruột con đầu cắt bt 40 ra luôn ấy chứ.  thui bác giữ con đó làm máy chấn đi, em kiếm con cùi cùi thôi. Thanks bác !

----------


## Ga con

Bác đoán coi thử con vỏ nhôm loại BT40 hạng nhẹ gần nhất mà e gặp này zin lực đạp dao nó bao nhiêu kgf


Thanks.

----------


## hung1706

Cái ben khí nén của anh Gacon em nhớ ko nhầm đạp lực tầm 3T5. Lúc trước em có bán cho anh khách nguyên bộ BT40 và ben đạp đầu BT40 như này, kết quả đạp nhẹ nhàng êm ái có kèm clip test. Thị trường còn có dạng booster khí nén -> thủy lực thì lực đạp cũng tầm 3T5 áp 6kg/cm2. Em nghĩ con ben khí là phù hợp rồi á chứ kiếm loại khác hơi khó ạ

----------


## Ga con

Nó lòng khoảng 125 hay 140mm gì đó, 3 tầng. Tính sơ bộ 125mm thôi, trừ cái ty ben giữa nữa thì khoảng 2 tấn ở @5bar thôi Hưng ơi.
Con heo vỏ nhôm kia zin nó xài ben khoảng 140 2 tầng, lực đạp khoảng 1.5 tấn mới nhả. Thay cái ben 160mm chờ hơi lên 7 bar nó chỉ xuống được khoảng 6-8mm không đủ nhả dao (BT40 hành trình nhả dao khoảng 12-15mm).

Các loại BT40 nhặt bãi trước giờ chưa gặp con nào lực đạp dao dưới 1.5 tấn cả, thông thường 2-3 tấn lực. Những con hạng nặng xài ben dầu hoặc vào hơi ra dầu có con đạp nhả dao trên 4 tấn.

Con heo trong hình đã sắp lại lò so lực còn khoảng 900-1000kgf mới đủ thay dao. Ben 160mm thì cỡ 5 bar mới nhả nổi, còn ben 140mm thì phải set áp lên khoảng 6.5 bar mới đủ nhả dao.

Để e xem ông chủ thớt mua ben vào trăm kgf về rồi xử lý ra sao.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nó lòng khoảng 125 hay 140mm gì đó, 3 tầng. Tính sơ bộ 125mm thôi, trừ cái ty ben giữa nữa thì khoảng 2 tấn ở @5bar thôi Hưng ơi.
> Con heo vỏ nhôm kia zin nó xài ben khoảng 140 2 tầng, lực đạp khoảng 1.5 tấn mới nhả. Thay cái ben 160mm chờ hơi lên 7 bar nó chỉ xuống được khoảng 6-8mm không đủ nhả dao (BT40 hành trình nhả dao khoảng 12-15mm).
> 
> Các loại BT40 nhặt bãi trước giờ chưa gặp con nào lực đạp dao dưới 1.5 tấn cả, thông thường 2-3 tấn lực. Những con hạng nặng xài ben dầu hoặc vào hơi ra dầu có con đạp nhả dao trên 4 tấn.
> 
> Con heo trong hình đã sắp lại lò so lực còn khoảng 900-1000kgf mới đủ thay dao. Ben 160mm thì cỡ 5 bar mới nhả nổi, còn ben 140mm thì phải set áp lên khoảng 6.5 bar mới đủ nhả dao.
> 
> Để e xem ông chủ thớt mua ben vào trăm kgf về rồi xử lý ra sao.
> 
> Thanks.


Ồ lòng con đó có 120 thui hả bác.
 .Trên hình thì thấy nó to và 3 tầng , bác lại nói để làm máy nhấn và giá nó hơn 2 triệu nên nghĩ nó phải to lắm. Cỡ sai cho loại đầu cắt bt 50, chứ 
Không biết có nói gì ko vừa lòng bác không ,   chứ con của bác ngon quá , mà em thì chỉ cần con cùi thui , đường kính trong tầm 150-200 mm, 1 tầng thui cho rẻ, tính ra cũng tầm 1-2 tấn nếu 7 kg lực khí nén mà ko nổi thì em tăng thêm . Chắc cũng ko đến nỗi. Thanks!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác đoán coi thử con vỏ nhôm loại BT40 hạng nhẹ gần nhất mà e gặp này zin lực đạp dao nó bao nhiêu kgf
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Đúng rùi ý em tìm mấy em như vầy thôi.

----------


## Ga con

Con ben trong hình size 140, nặng 7kg, mua lẻ ben 150-200k/kg, lâu lâu mua được rẻ hơn. Muốn đạp được con BT40 tháo bãi với áp thông thường thì cần 2 con.
Con ben size 160 mm hành trình 30mm lâu không nhớ nhưng nặng cỡ 9kg. Lực đạp nhả dao 1 con bt40 với áp thông thường cũng cần 2 con.
Ben lòng 200mm vỏ nhôm hành trình min chắc 50mm chứ chưa thấy con nào ngắn hơn, nặng cũng 15-20kg, lực đạp dao may ra đủ.

Tùy bác tìm thôi.

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanks bác đã tư vấn!

----------

